

Show HN: My weekend project, Costume Database - KennyCason
http://costumedb.com/

======
KennyCason
Hey guys, it's not 100% finished but plenty functional. Log in upload and vote
on costumes, create your own public profile, and just in general let me know
what you think! I wanted to create an easier way to find cool costumes. :)

~~~
KennyCason
Also, let me know of any feature requests! :)

~~~
udfalkso
I had an idea the other day when trying to think of a costume idea for my
friend. You could do it.

For each costume, break it down into its components.

Clark Kent: black glasses, superman t-shirt, fake press pass, black suit.
(Basically just tags)

Then allow someone to input all the random crap they have laying around their
house and you can tell them which costumes they can create from that random
crap.

It's like an ingredient based recipe search engine, but for costumes.
<http://allrecipes.com/Search/Ingredients.aspx>

~~~
KennyCason
Interesting... haha I actually stripped out the tagging features lol I'll re-
add them

------
Vadoff
Some suggestions: \- Include ability to vote on pictures from the thumbnails,
and without having to click on the picture and go to its own page first.

\- Include ability to vote without logging in. It's a huge barrier for people
wanting to participate. At the very least have an easy facebook log-in.

\- Have more costumes, at least 100x this much. There's a lot of sources where
you can find users showing off their costumes (like reddit).

~~~
KennyCason
Thanks! I like your advice and will implement it today or tomorrow!

------
amalag
Great idea and execution. Now you just need to link up with some costume/craft
sellers for monetization. You of course have the seasonal problem of extreme
interest for a few weeks, but maybe it can be an active site.

~~~
KennyCason
Yeah I'll definitely look into more things to do with the site :)

~~~
marknutter
There are plenty of other times during the year in which people wear costumes.
Theme parties, for one.

------
imkevingao
I love the NES cartridge costume... would've loved it to see that in person
;D. Great work, I wish you posted before I wore my lame costume this weekend.

~~~
KennyCason
Thanks :) yeah it was fun to make, but wayyyy too bulky to wear at the club
haha

